# being like canaries



## RO.G.translator

_If we are in the situation where a quarter of the terrestrial species might be at risk of extinction from climate change—people often use the phrase 'being like canaries'—if we've changed our biological system to such an extent, then we do have to get worried about whether the services that are provided by natural ecosystems are going to continue._

Din câte am putut să îmi dau seama, *being like canaries* ar putea fi parte din expresia *to act like **the canary in the coal mine* (am găsit o discuţie pe forumul englez-francez), dar nu-mi vine în minte nicio expresie echivalentă în limba română.

Semnal de alarmă? Nu ştiu însă cum să formulez în context...

Mulţumesc mult pentru orice sugestie.


----------



## oprea_Rd

face cu siguranta parte din expresia citata: minerii obisnuiau sa poarte cu ei in mina un canar; daca acesta inceta sa cante insemna ca trebuiau sa paraseasca mina: atmosfera era toxica.
Semnal de alarma mi se pare destul de indicat, insa in contextul tau e greu de aplicat; ai putea lasa "being like canaries" si sa faci o trimitere la o explicatie a termenului


----------



## Reef Archer

Mai e o discuție care detaliază problema. Acolo s-au certat mai îndelung și au trecut de la ideea de _cobai, șoarece de laborator_ (_guinea pig_) la cea de „warning sign for a problem that's just going to become more severe quite shortly”.

Mă gândesc la _a merge cu capul înainte_, deși asta sugerează  _inconștiență_ și nimic altceva.
Eu aș spune „oamenii folosesc adesea expresia _ți-o faci cu mâna ta_”, deși pare fără legătură cu ideea în engleză, fiindcă partea care urmează implică o acțiune deliberată, nu chiar inconștientă.


----------



## Reef Archer

A, m-am gândit: _a ți-o face pe propria piele_.
„Oamenii au o vorbă, _ne-o facem pe pielea noastră_” - asta implică faptul că știm bine ce prostie facem, dar totuși o facem.


----------



## farscape

Încalzirea globală/modificările climatice sunt mina (de cărbuni) a  incoştienţei noastre (parafrazându-l pe RA), iar sfertul din speciile  terestre pe cale de dispariţie sunt proverbialii canari.

Eu aş lăsa deoparte alegoria canarilor care nu mi se pare foarte izbutită în acest context.

Later,


----------



## RO.G.translator

Alegoria canarilor nu are niciun efect asupra mea ca cititor al cărţii din care e scos contextul, însă pentru un lector vorbitor nativ al limbii engleze, sau cu un background ca atare, ea poate fi, cine ştie, persuasivă, poate 

Aş putea să omit alegoria, sau aş putea folosi expresia sugerată de Reef Archer, pentru un efect persuasiv ori ca apel la conştientizare a pericolului ce ne paşte... Apropo, eu ştiam de expresia *a ţi-o face cu mâna ta*. Structura "pe propria piele" am întâlnit-o cel mai des în expresia "am simţit-o pe propria piele".

Traducerea mea iniţială:
_Dacă suntem în situaţia în care un sfert din speciile terestre ar putea dispărea din cauza schimbării climei – oamenii vorbesc adesea despre «semnale de alarmă» – dacă ne-am schimbat sistemul biologic într-o asemenea măsură, atunci trebuie să ne întrebăm dacă ecosistemele naturale ne vor deservi în continuare._


Traducere - varianta 2:
_Dacă suntem în situaţia în care un sfert din speciile terestre ar putea dispărea din cauza schimbării climei – oamenii au o vorbă: «ne-o facem cu mâna noastră» – dacă ne-am schimbat sistemul biologic într-o asemenea măsură, atunci trebuie să ne întrebăm dacă ecosistemele naturale ne vor deservi în continuare._

Şi varianta finală tot nu ştiu care ar fi cea mai bună.

Mulţumesc!


----------



## farscape

RO.G.translator said:


> Alegoria canarilor nu are niciun efect asupra mea ca cititor al cărţii din care e scos contextul, însă pentru un lector vorbitor nativ al limbii engleze, sau cu un background ca atare, ea poate fi, cine ştie, persuasivă, poate



Traducerea e în română iar dacă lipseşte referinţa la canari, efectul asupra cititorului neavizat e nul.



> Apropo, eu ştiam de expresia *a ţi-o face cu mâna ta*. Structura "pe propria piele" am întâlnit-o cel mai des în expresia "am simţit-o pe propria piele".


Ditto.



> Şi varianta finală tot nu ştiu care ar fi cea mai bună.


Dacă ţii cu tot dinadinsul la alegoria canarilor, ţi-aş sugera  următoarea traducere (am mai făcut nişte modificări pe ici, pe colo, ca  să se-nţeleagă mai uşor): 

"Dacă suntem în situaţia în care din cauza schimbarilor de climă un sfert  din speciile terestre ar putea dispare - asmenea unor canari care mor în  mină prevestind o catastrofă - dacă într-adevăr am  schimbat/modificat/distrus echilibrul biologic planetar într-o asemena  măsură (într-un aşa hal  ), atunci trebuie să ne întrebăm dacă ... "

Best,


----------



## RO.G.translator

Mulţumesc încă o dată, farscape!


----------

